# wie den lumb zubereiten ?????



## holstentrinker (7. März 2003)

ich hatte im letzten jahr einen recht kräftigen lumb
erwischt ( mehre starke filets ) aber vom geschmack war ich nicht überzeugt und auch das fleisch war recht gewöhnungsbedürftig _______<<< so wie ich ihn gemacht habe
wer weiss ein besseres rezept ??????


holstentrinker


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2003)

> so wie ich ihn gemacht habe


 Wäre dann mal interessant zu erfahren wie Du ihn gemacht hast.
Ich mag Lumb sehr gerne, weil er ein sehr festes Fleisch und einen tollen Eigengeschmack hat.
Kleinere Exemplare kannman sehr gut warm räuchern, Filets nur würzen, meieren und in Öl ausbraten. Zum Schluß noch etwas Butter oder Käruterbutter dazu: Einfach ist am besten!!


----------



## wodibo (8. März 2003)

In meinen Anfangszeiten ist mir ein Lumb mal beim filetieren verunglückt. Also wollte ich Gulasch draus machen. Nur das dann die Flamme wohl zu heiß war. Also sind die Brocken auch zerbröselt. Hab dann Gemüse reingeschmissen, alles gewürzt und es gab ne prima Fischsuppe :m


----------



## scholle01 (8. März 2003)

PUR in nativen Olivenöl braten !!!!!! #h 
Nur nicht zu lange, dann wird er zu trocken. Aber da soll ja WEIN helfen. :q  :q 
Wenn du unbedingt was mit Sauce haben willst suchst du dir einfach die passende Beilage aus. Aber der Lumb schmeckt pur am besten. #h


----------



## chippog (12. März 2003)

@ holstentrinker! tät mich auch mal interessieren, wie du ihn denn nun zubereitet hast. wenn du dir übrigens die mühe machst, hier in alten themen zu stöbern, wirst du reihenweise tipps zum thema lumb finden! rezepte wie grillen, braten, backen..., hinweise zum unterschied von lumbfilets von kleinen und grossen (zirka ab acht kilo) lumbs und anderes wissenswertes wirst du hier finden! ihm wird nachgesagt einen leichten hummergeschack zu haben, was ich selber auch gerne bestätigen will. also viel erfolg beim suchen und beim nächsten lumbrezept! chippog


----------

